# Cpt Donald Stewart - FT Everard Ltd



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

Does anyone remember the ships name captained by my uncle Donnie Stewart
taking timber from Norway to Ireland, any info would be good ty.


----------



## Nairda59 (Jul 6, 2005)

*phase 2*

Does the name "APRICITY" spring to anyones mind for the above


----------



## MichaelG Patterson (Mar 16, 2007)

I remember the M/V Fred Everard & Suavity delivering timber to Ireland (north & south) in the 1970s. Main ports I think were Wicklow (South) Warrenpoint & Belfast in North. I think the Fred Everard might be your best bet
Regards & successful hunting
Michael Patterson


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

The 'Apricity' & 'Actuality' were both built for F.T. Everard in 1966 specially designed for the timber trade from Norway to Gunness but I am sure they would have been used for the timber trade elsewhere as required. There is a photo in the gallery of the 'Heleen C' ex 'Apricity'
Hope this is of use to you, regards.


----------



## dontaylor1 (Mar 23, 2008)

*apricity*

i was berthered in OSLO on the ethel everard in 1968 and the apricity was tied up just astern of us a regular runner there i think ,but dont know where from.


----------



## skarthie (Feb 16, 2009)

Nairda59 said:


> Does anyone remember the ships name captained by my uncle Donnie Stewart
> taking timber from Norway to Ireland, any info would be good ty.


I was on the Fred Everard between Sept '75 and Aug '76 and D. Stewart was the captain twice in that time. We were running between Gothenburg - Dublin - Warrenpoint - and Belfast. Anybody got any photos of her?


----------



## ftelincs (Feb 7, 2007)

Picture of Fred Everard alongside at Falmouth
Hope this is of use


----------



## kalibah (Apr 30, 2010)

He Was Master on the Ethel Everard in the 50swe were on the Casablanca Kings Lynn run with Phosphates Kalibah


----------

